# المعايير الفنية لمهنة أخصائي لحام



## فتوح (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في المرفق المعايير الفنية لمهنة أخصائي لحام
من حيث التحليل الوظيفي للمهنة وتحليل المهام والتحليل الإحصائي 

جزى الله خيرا من اعدها

أرجو ان ينفعكم الله بها


----------



## ابو محمود (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل
وجزاك الله خيرا
وجزى من اعدها خيرا
وعايز اقترح عليك انك تضع كل المعايير الفنيه الى انت وضعتها تحت موضوع واحد 
ويمكن لاى من الاعضاء الاضافه اليه
ده مجرد اقتراح ومنتظر ردك
حاجه تانيه الموضوع بتاع (قيمنى او اضف رد) ممكن تفك التثبيت بتاعه وممكن تحذفه
والموضوع الخاص بالمعايير الفنيه لكل مهنه ممكن تثبته لما فيه من نفع
وشكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## فتوح (12 أغسطس 2009)

نعم أخي احمد

جزاك الله خيرا وإن شاء الله سأفعل ما أشرت إليه


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (21 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوح (22 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس مواد 84

مرحبا بك أخي والشكر لله 

وفيكم بارك المولى عز وجل


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## karansh (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ماذا عسى اكتب واقول:والقلم حائر بين السطور
‎‏‍ غير ان اكتب كلمة مشكور


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*توضيح*

السلام عليكم
ممكن اخى اعرف كيف حصل فى جداول التقيم على كل من معامل الترتيب ام هذة الارقام ارقام ثابتة


----------



## فتوح (19 أكتوبر 2009)

على هدى المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اخى اعرف كيف حصل فى جداول التقيم على كل من معامل الترتيب ام هذة الارقام ارقام ثابتة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا بكم جميعا

يا أخي معامل الترتيب جاء من الإستبيانات التي تم ذكرها في صفحة التحليل الإحصائي للمهنة


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونريد المزيد


----------



## فتوح (13 فبراير 2013)

محمد البو فريحة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ونريد المزيد



شكرا لك وهنا معايير مهن أخرى 
المعايير النهائية لمهنة فاحص جودة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148134.html

المعايير الفنية لمهنة فني اعمال صاج 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145089.html


----------

